# Synchronize diesel generator to grid



## nandoanalog (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out how to synchronize a generator to the grid, and run it in parallel. 
Is this done with a special kind of generator? Or is it just a regular generator controlled by some synchronization device?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Assuming you want to sell power to your utility, contact them, they have a whole protocol of equipment, etc. you have to have. Before you get too far with it, find out how much you'll be paid, if you do it. I looked into it where I live as we have a LOT of wind and was thinking of a wind turbine. It's been about ten years, but the way it's set up in Ohio, the payout for a wind installation would be several years beyond forever.  Look at your latest utility bill, it has several sections, or elements of cost. Zero in on "genration," that's the only one you'll change if you're supplying them. However, YOU have to pay them for transmissioin, etc. as it's their lines. I seem to recall that as the amount of electricity you generate goes up, so does your transmission costs. :-(

Curious why you would want to backfeed a utilty from a diesel genset? They can generate it much, much cheaper than you can, unless you have wind, solar, etc.


----------



## nandoanalog (Nov 24, 2015)

I want a generator in parallel with the grid to support my own loads.

A deep sea 8620 seems to be the heart of the whole thing.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I know a little about this subject. First question is whose generator set and if a also ran who built the alternator? What KW and fuel? What engine controls. Whose tie breaker? Are you able to do everything yourself or will you have to hire it done? Who will be doing the commissioning, and will your EE and utility company be there when commission takes place? You sure you what to use Deep Sea for the controls? It will work but there are far more options that are proven to be bullet proof out there. Price point is one thing but, you will either pay for it up front or on the back side, me I like my junk to keep running 24/7 w/o issue but, that's just me. Might want to research with professionals about this instead of trying to build a cheap system that will haunt you forever or turn to smoke when the tie breaker closes that first time.


----------



## nandoanalog (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll get it all assembled from a generator company. But, no matter how much they tell me not to worry, I wont buy a system that I don't understand it's inner workings. I'm looking into a 50 kva diesel generator. They told me about deep sea, and lovato controllers. I've seen a couple other brands online, but I'm clueless about which ones are good.
Ideally, I'd want a controller that would allow me to customize load sharing. As in, once the load I put on the grid reaches a certain kwh/amps, the controller starts loading the generator too.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

A 50kva 3phase gen set is only 40kw. Do you understand the controls an tie breaker will be many times the cost of the generator set, not including install an commissioning ? There are many ways to restrict your export power, but none are cost effective compared to buying utility power. If a utility upgrade is required to bring in the required power, you need to run all the numbers for the pay out both ways to include your O&M cost which will not be cheap either. Tell me what your trying to do as there may be other options you have not thought about. Another thing you may not know, most utility company's have different KWh rates. A home is much different than a store, which is different from a small mfg, vs a industrial site. With the latter/s you get KWh much cheaper, but also have a demand KWh and power factor correction(if needed) charge.


----------



## nandoanalog (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't buy any more utility power, as the wiring in the industrial complex I'm in, won't let any shop go beyond 63 amps per phase. And that's pushing it! I have a machine that after it's stable, pulls 40-45 amps per phase. But it peaks on startups, and fuses have a tendency to go out (and I don't have access to that fuse box). I have tried joining phases with my neighbor to help spreading the load. But there's a 4 volt difference between our phases (maybe that can be fixed easily), and I can still blow fuses on my shop's fuse panel on startups (maybe lower gauge wire between both shops could help?). Anyhow, they gave me a price at around €4.5k for the control panel, and €5k for the generator.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Based upon what your trying to do, I would either install a large capacitor bank or rotatory MG (motor generator) set that has a large heavy flywheel for kinetic ride threw. With that set up your O&M an life cycle costs will be a very small percentage of what your thinking now. There are many ways to start motors also, most mfg's of equipment install the cheapest set up they can, . You could do a Y-delta start, reduced voltage start or load cell start. For what your talking about I'd never install a gen-set, just reconfigure the machine starting parameters once, and be done with it, much cheaper than your first thoughts as well. HTH Kenneth


----------



## nandoanalog (Nov 24, 2015)

My loads are mostly semi-hermetic compressors, already on star delta startups. I looked a bit into flywheel ups's, but they all seem very large and expensive for my needs. Do you know of a brand that makes smaller ones?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Never heard of a star delta starter. Y-delta yes. If they are just compressors, a hard start kit which is only a string of caps will work. The other thing you can do is a staggered start with timers, this would be the cheapest depending on size and how many.


----------

